# [Spanish NR] 3x3 blindfolded Lucas Benito 1:02.66



## lucarubik (May 4, 2011)

and also I would like to share a video of the first day of the open, form limacwin






hope you enjoy and i will apreciate any advice about my BLD technique


----------



## APdRF (May 4, 2011)

Oh Lucas, you're awesome!


----------

